# DYEING: What books, internet sites or procedures do you recommend?



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I am new to dyeing and would like to know what books the experienced KPers would recommend.
I know there are differences between dyeing cotton, wool, and synthetics. I would like to know the recommended dyes and procedures for each.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I learned some basics of dyeing so long ago that I don't really remember which books I used. There is occasional dyeing info in Spin-Off Magazine, though.

But here's a little orientation.

You're right about there being three main classifications of fibers for the purpose of dyeing.

Cellulose fibers, which include cotton, linen, hemp, etc. Plant fibers. These also include some technically synthetic fibers like rayon and Tencel. These usually are best dyed with fiber reactive dyes and require an alkaline dye bath.

Protein fibers include wool, alpaca, mohair, silk, and (for the purpose of dyeing) nylon. I know nylon doesn't seem to fit the category, but all the dyes that work well on wool also work well on nylon. The best dyes for them are acid dyes, and need an acid environment to take well. The most common acids used with these dyes are ascorbic acid (vitamin C) or vinegar.

Synthetics like acrylic need special dyes, and I'm not up on that, but I do know that Rit has a new dye line out to dye synthetics.

There are also natural dyes. That sounds very organic and natural and nice, but the mordants used to make these dyes take are almost all extremely toxic. I have tons of allergies, and already knew that I had big problems with the mordants, so I've stayed away from these.

Because of the allergies, I only have direct experience with acid dyes on protein fibers. Acid dyes are the least toxic dyes it's possible to get, and one of the most popular places to find these dyes is in Kool Aid and food dyes. All food dyes are acid dyes, although not all acid dyes are pure enough quality to be food dyes.

Oh, and utensils used with dyes should be non-reactive like glass, stainless steel or ceramic-coated. They should be dedicated to dyeing, and should not be used for food, and I would recommend storing them away from food preparation areas.

This is just enough of an orientation to get you started looking in the right direction for what you want to dye.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I learned some basics of dyeing so long ago that I don't really remember which books I used. There is occasional dyeing info in Spin-Off Magazine, though.
> 
> But here's a little orientation.
> 
> ...


Great information. Thank you for the post.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Great information. Thank you for the post.


You're welcome. I was just trying to give beginners enough orientation so that when they read a description of a book on dyeing, they'll know if it will help them with what they want to dye. And so that if they read a description of a book on dyeing, it won't sound like Greek.

I'm sure there are a lot of good books that came out since i learned almost 30 years ago.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used this site when I was looking how to use kool aide has some great tips.
http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/hand-paint.html

I know when I was looking to dye I started with plain old wool roving for my spinning. No color I did not want to over dye anything at first.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

IndigoSpinner said:


> This is just enough of an orientation to get you started looking in the right direction for what you want to dye.


Thank you for your extensive reply. It is very helpful. I appreciate it immensely.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I am a dyer and now dye and sell my yarns as a business and have a fairly extensive library. I use Greener Shade Dyes, Dharma dyes and ProChem dyes. I mix a lot of my own colours using Greener Shades but this isn't necessary as there are many pre made colours available. I like the uniqueness of making my own colours. These are all acid dyes and I use citric acid as a fixative however vinegar works just as well. I don't like the smell. 

Food colouring dyes are good too but not all are colourfast. When I started dyeing yarn I used koolaid. The blanket I knitted from it has faded badly. If you want to stick with food colours I suggest Wiltons and McCormicks. Their colours are way better and a lot more cost effective than koolaid. Wiltons can be bought at a most craft stores, McCormicks at your local supermarket in the spices or cake section. Easter eggs dyes are good too. Dyeyouryarn.com is the go to website for these dyes with tons of recipes . Look up Chemknits on You Tube for dyeing videos using these food dyes. 

The book I highly recommend is
Hand Dyeing yarn and Fleece by Gail Callahan

Craftsy have a new course on dyeing yarn, again recommended

DVD 
Deb Menz, Dyeing in the kitchen. She uses Greener shade dyes in this DVD

There are many books, courses and DVD's available but if someone new is starting out, I'd recommend the three above


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I am a dyer and now dye and sell my yarns as a business and have a fairly extensive library. I use Greener Shade Dyes, Dharma dyes and ProChem dyes. I mix a lot of my own colours using Greener Shades but this isn't necessary as there are many pre made colours available. I like the uniqueness of making my own colours. These are all acid dyes and I use citric acid as a fixative however vinegar works just as well. I don't like the smell.
> 
> Food colouring dyes are good too but not all are colourfast. When I started dyeing yarn I used koolaid. The blanket I knitted from it has faded badly. If you want to stick with food colours I suggest Wiltons and McCormicks. Their colours are way better and a lot more cost effective than koolaid. Wiltons can be bought at a most craft stores, McCormicks at your local supermarket in the spices or cake section. Easter eggs dyes are good too. Dyeyouryarn.com is the go to website for these dyes with tons of recipes . Look up Chemknits on You Tube for dyeing videos using these food dyes.
> 
> ...


Wow more great advice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes! The Craftsy class is a great place to start. She really goes through the basics. It's very easy to follow.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I had trouble dyeing with grape koolaid. I dyed 1 1/2 lbs. In a single batch in a simmering stewing pot. Rinsed after all color removed from water. Then knitted. I hate how blotchy it came out. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, tell how to add picture, thanks


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

deenashoemaker said:


> Oh, tell how to add picture, thanks


Here are the directions for posting a picture:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp

It takes some patience to wait for the picture to upload, but it is necessary.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe I need admin, there's no browse add attachment tab under my reply window


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you Daniels!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> I had trouble dyeing with grape koolaid. I dyed 1 1/2 lbs. In a single batch in a simmering stewing pot. Rinsed after all color removed from water. Then knitted. I hate how blotchy it came out. Is there any way to fix it?


I don't know of any way to fix what you've already dyed, but if you don't want to do it again, add salt at the same time you put the vinegar in.

Salt is a leveling agent, and will help spread the dye evenly throughout the fiber. Make sure to use plain salt because salt with iodine may add extra problems. I've tried using salt, and you barely even have to stir it and it comes out nice and even.

Dying with acid dyes without salt tends to give you a more tonal effect if you're dying yarn, or a slight tie-dyed effect on fabric, even if you only stir occasionally. Personally, I love the tonal effect, and even the blotchiness on fabric.

I don't think that salt can fix what's already dyed, though.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you think it's possible to dye over it?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Do you think it's possible to dye over it?


Yes, it's possible to overdye it, but you'll probably be adding another color over the blotchiness. I suspect it will still be blotchy.

But then again, I haven't tried it, so it's possible I'm wrong.

You could try it on a little sample and see what happens.

You know, making it blotchy if you're dying fiber might give you a heathered look once it's spun.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Is it possible to dye over it?


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

deenashoemaker said:


> Maybe I need admin, there's no browse add attachment tab under my reply window


You know, I never noticed that. Good catch.
Use the regular Reply. Do not use the Quick Reply.

The "Browse Add Attachment" is now "Choose File". Use that instead.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for all your help, this is the forum I needed. The sweater is already knitted, I thought I loved the tweedy look, but knitted up it has big blotches. But thanks so much. Been spinning for 55+ years and just started dyeing.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Do you think it's possible to dye over it?


Yes. No problem just be sure you use enough dye. You need loads of kool aid for good coverage


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

How to get a good purple with McCormack or Wilton dyes without it breaking into pink and turquoise?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

nellig said:


> How to get a good purple with McCormack or Wilton dyes without it breaking into pink and turquoise?


It's not easy because it's made up of various colours. When I used those dyes the only way I could prevent breaking was to add the yarn or fiber to cold water with the dye and left it for quite a while , half hour or more, till I saw the dye had soaked into the yarn. Then I let it heat up very slowly. By this stage it didn't break and finally I added the vinegar or citric acid


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Thank you Desireeross. I will try that and see if I can get a good purple.


----------

